# Xifaxan side effects



## Titania (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi, I'm on xifaxan right now and I've noticed that my gas gas increased a lot. Is this a possible side effect from Xifaxan?Cheers.T.


----------



## 18704 (Feb 12, 2007)

A copy/paste from the people that make Rifaximin (brand name Xifaxan)A. GASTROINTESTINAL EFFECTS * 1. Flatulence (11.3%), abdominal pain (7.2%), RECTAL TENESMUS (7.2%), DEFECATION URGENCY (5.9%), nausea (5.3%), CONSTIPATION (3.8%), vomiting (2.2%), ABDOMINAL DISTENSION, DIARRHEA, DRY THROAT, GINGIVAL DISORDER, INGUINAL HERNIA, DRY LIPS, and blood in stool have all been reported with the use of rifaximin in clinical trials (Prod Info Xifaxan(tm), 2004). * 2. The most frequently reported adverse events were FLATULENCE, ABDOMINAL PAIN (Bucci & Palmieri, 1993), NAUSEA (Salcuni & Palazzini, 1988), and VOMITING (Gills & Brogden, 1995). Overall, each type of gastrointestinal adverse event occurred with an incidence of less than 1% in treated patients (Gills & Brogden, 1995). * 3. Persistent vomiting in 1 child receiving antidiarrheal treatment with rifaximin resulted in treatment withdrawal (Ambrosini et al, 1984). * 4. The detection of adverse gastrointestinal events probably would have been difficult in patients with infectious diarrhea or diverticular disease, given the similarity of presenting disease symptoms to common gastrointestinal complaints (Gillis & Brogden, 1984).Full context article here:Micromedex.com...rifaximinSome more info from the FDA (Food and Drug Administration):fda.gov - consumerinfo - druginfo - Xifaxan


----------



## 13777 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have noticed more gas when I first started it. It went away after a few days.


----------

